# Replacing Audi TTS phone cradle with storage tray??



## Kievebuh100 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok so I wanted to get rid of that hideous standard phone cradle that comes in a mk2 Audi TT, for a phone which does not look modern to me!

I bought a replacement cover plate and the rubber tray which goes on top, but I realised these only fit a standard TT which have back seats as the shape is slightly different.

Does anyone know where you get a cover plate+storage tray for a TTS?


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Part numbers are in the description of the video....Google them.


----------



## Kievebuh100 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks for the reply but the ones in the video are for a TT with rear seats,(the parts which I have bought.)

The TTS parts are not as long in length and folds up into a curved shape at the back


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

You have a roadster?


----------



## Kievebuh100 (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes that's right a roadster


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry mate I have a TTS and it fitted mine....but mine is a coupe


----------



## Kievebuh100 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ah yeah there's me thinking all TTS's are 2 seaters/roadsters but they aren't are they

I havnt even seen a picture of one for a roadster, not sure if they exist


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Tbh I just done a search and have seen a couple of other owners say that the coupe parts don't fit a roadster.

I couldn't find the right part numbers but searching from my phone so not ideal.

Hopefully some roadster owners can tell you what you need


----------



## pazaz29 (Oct 10, 2016)

If you find one, please post it on here as i want one for my TTS roadster too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kievebuh100 (Mar 15, 2017)

Will do but I don't think that will happen I've had a good look


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I can't see anything either unfortunately. You could pm Crewe Audi they are one of the forum sponsors and do sell parts on here and on eBay. Sure if it's available they will know the parts numbers


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Or just ring any Audi and ask, give them the coupe parts number and they will get the roadster ones nps if they do them of course.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's an even better idea :lol:


----------



## dundeered (Feb 16, 2009)

kievebuh100 , can i ask how much the parts you bought in error were ?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

dundeered said:


> kievebuh100 , can i ask how much the parts you bought in error were ?


Part numbers on this thread mate, sure i have heard before there about £10/12 for both from the main dealer

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1432826&p=7621425&hilit=Rubber+tray#p7621425


----------



## jblock (Apr 22, 2017)

For future explorers, I found these parts numbers for the roadster cover and mat and will be ordering soon. 8J0-863-274-E-6PS Upper Cover CONVERTIBLE, BLACK and 
8J7-863-416-4PK Trim Bezel 
CONVERTIBLE


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

jblock said:


> For future explorers, I found these parts numbers for the roadster cover and mat and will be ordering soon. 8J0-863-274-E-6PS Upper Cover CONVERTIBLE, BLACK and
> 8J7-863-416-4PK Trim Bezel
> CONVERTIBLE


Good effort Jblock.


----------



## jblock (Apr 22, 2017)

Ok, got an order in with VWPartsOutlet.com , slight variation on the base. Looks like my previous post might have been for the phone base. Found another number and I'll see what I get:

8J0-863-274-D-6PS

Cover

8J7-863-416-4PK

Trim Bezel 
By the way, its for my 2008 roadster.


----------



## jblock (Apr 22, 2017)

I got the covers, they were perfect for the roadster. I did pull off the rear cover just above the tray, which just a yank worked fine with no broken tabs. I pried out the old cradle per the online video, unhooked the cables, and the new stuff popped right in.


----------

